
With Shipwreck Treasure Easier to Reach, a Duel Is On - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/01/us/with-shipwreck-treasure-easier-to-reach-a-duel-is-on.html
======
nuxi7
TL;DR [http://i.imgur.com/gCyIUDW.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/gCyIUDW.jpg)

